

Startup Quote: Steve Case, co-founder, AOL - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1429247128

======
raychancc
You shouldn’t focus on why you can’t do something, which is what most people
do. You should focus on why perhaps you can, and be one of the exceptions.

\- Steve Case (@SteveCase)

